# Craftsman 38cc Weedwacker



## tac (Sep 5, 2008)

My model 636.796234 weedwacker leaks fuel tremendously. Being busy right now, I took it to a shop for repair. They tell me the carb needs replacing and that they can't find parts to do so. So they say it is time to shell out for a new brush cutter. Does anyone know what carb this is and where I can get parts or have any other suggestion for fixing it. Also, even if I do fix the carb, the sleve off the throttle that fits on the handle has broken. Where can I find a replacement for this as well. 

Thanks


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

You can get parts at Sears Parts:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action

Type in your Model # 636.796234
Sears shows the parts are available
BTW your brush cutter is made by Echo


----------



## tac (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I assumed the shop had checked Sears first. They are either stupid or want to sell a new weedwacker. I suspect the second.

TAC


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Possibly both. Sounds like the needle is stuck. I would put in a whole new carb kit, needle, gaskets/diaphrams. Good Luck.
Dean


----------



## shadow745 (Nov 4, 2008)

How do you know it's made by Echo? Does this model have a Robin engine? My dad bought one back in the early 90's and gave it to me 7-8 years ago once he couldn't handle using it anymore. Other than routine maintenance that thing has never needed anything mechainically and keeps right on going year after year. Must get used around 50 hours yearly and has done so for about 16 years now. Strongest trimmer/brushcutter I've ever had the pleasure of using. I know if it dies one day it's going to cost quite a bit to buy something comparable. Later!


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

Rebuilding a carb isnt too bad, your bound to be able to find the parts online somewhere, I suggest taking the carb apart, soaking it in carb cleaner and spraying compressed air or wd40 through all the small holes, it the gas leaking is most likely a broken gas line, just take a look and see what you can see.

I just rebuilt a early 90's weed wacker today, didnt take long and wasnt hard, there very simple.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

How do you know it's made by Echo? 

The 636. part of the model number is the Sears vendor code associated with Echo.
In the same way, the 143 part of an engine model number on a Craftsman unit is associated with Tecumseh.
Thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> How do you know it's made by Echo?
> 
> The 636. part of the model number is the Sears vendor code associated with Echo.
> In the same way, the 143 part of an engine model number on a Craftsman unit is associated with Tecumseh.
> Thanks,


636. number may have been associated with Echo at one time, but the unit referenced in this thread is not an Echo. It's a Robin!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I have an old, old Sears vendor code list, you know where I could find an up-to-date one ??
thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> I have an old, old Sears vendor code list, you know where I could find an up-to-date one ??
> thanks,


I wish I knew, I would like one too. If I ever find one I will surely let you know.
Perhaps someone who sees this may have one they will be willing to share.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> I wish I knew, I would like one too. If I ever find one I will surely let you know.
> Perhaps someone who sees this may have one they will be willing to share.


I will try and post it if you like. I have one, albeit somewhat flawed in some areas in my opinion. Is in MS *.doc format, can email or convert to test if you like.
Let me know....


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello All-This may be an obsolete list,but I hope it helps someone.
http://sears.pammar.net/maker.html


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello All-This may be an obsolete list,but I hope it helps someone.
> http://sears.pammar.net/maker.html



Thanks for the link, I will keep a copy of this.



paulr44 said:


> I will try and post it if you like. I have one, albeit somewhat flawed in some areas in my opinion. Is in MS *.doc format, can email or convert to test if you like.
> Let me know....


Shoot me a copy when you have time, I would like to look it over. [email protected]

Thanks I appreciate it guys.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello All-This may be an obsolete list,but I hope it helps someone.
> http://sears.pammar.net/maker.html


This one, Paulr's, and mine all show 636 as Echo.
A Sear's 800 person told me once that a vendor code will be re-used if it's been 20 years since they've uised that vendor.
????
thanks,


----------

